# ccw from ky to ny...



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

traveling from louisville ky to niagara falls ny via.... oh, pn and of course ny.... i have ccw and have talk with ohio ag... no problem carrying through oh.... can anybody save me some time and help me out on pn and ny.... i know ky has reciprocal with pn... so that should not be a problem... my big concern is traveling through ny.... i know i cant carry in ny,, but what about transporting my weapon through ny... thanks for your input


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

fyi: from another forum

F.O.P.A. covers interstate travel. 
Basically guns are in a locked case, (soft case with luggage lock on zipper is ok) unloaded, ammo seperate from firearms, and guns not within reach.
Ok now your safe to go from one place where you are legal to posess these weapons to another place which you are allowed to posess the same weapons.
KY doesn't have a blacklist of firearms the state does not trust it's citizens to own. 
NY does, including magazine bans over 7 rnds.
So while FOPA covers interstate travel (or passing through), sleeping over in NY, NJ, CT., Ma., could ruine your life.
Their are exceptions, like traveling to S&W in MA. to compete in an I.D.P.A. competition.
then make sure you don't have any gun on their ****list, and magazines that comply with their laws. Same goes for N.Y. with the caveat that you have documentation of competition and the dates, and confirmation of your registering for the event.
Going to NY State to stop other than for gas or food, or on Vacation or business and bringing any kind of gun I would advise against it. But I'm not a legal eagle.
and if you plan on going anywhere inside NY city, forget it, worse than NY state, and not worth the risk. 
I traveled from CT to KY with firearms utilizing FOPA, and even then made the decision to not go the most direct route over the GW bridge through NY,NY, and went the long way, through NY State.


----------

